# Light set ups



## Shawnro3 (Oct 31, 2014)

I do some flounder gigging and recently switch to leds I had been using metal halide was wonder what types of lights penetrate the water the best.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Nothing really penetrates but here is the run down.
High Pressure Sodium (HPS) - most use for muddy water, makes the fish almost glow
Halogens - Great all around light for most of Texas
Metal Halide (MH) - super bright and work excellent for clear water, but reflects a lot in murky water.

Most bowfishing LED's will be measured against these "colors", but they will call them "temperatures"


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

On the flounder boats I have built we put halogen.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

You can use Lee's but they almost need to be in warm white. Warm white is by far the best light Color in led for floods, then I put led lightstrips believe they are 5050 double row led in green down each side and I can see real good. My floods are 150watt.


----------

